# Just sayin hi



## Sanchia Mist (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi

I've been to this forum a few times and decided to finally make an account so I can reach out to people that probably can understand me cuz I don't understand me anymore.

Things have changed for me and my family treats me different because even though I know they are real and say they care about me they don't feel real. I can't pay attention to what they say I try but its like watching a movie then leaving the theater and not being able to give details. I know I am suppose to feel something but I don't so I pretend for them and fail at it. They think i am trouble but I don't really do anything.

I can't make decisions. I have no idea what I want or how to react to things so I end up doing whatever I think someone else wants me to do then after feels like I never did.

When things feel like they are too much I just leave and walk but its not like its my legs carrying me.. doesn't feel like my body but I know it is.

Even though everything feels unreal it also feels out of control and I have no clue how to fix it.

From what I have read on here it sounds like depersonalization. I have never seen a doctor about this. I tried once to explain to a friend he is older than me and he didn't believe me then made jokes about what he could do with me if I wouldn't remember later, this made me not want to tell anyone ever, this is the first time since then I have said anything about how I feel or don't feel.

Anyway if anyone feels like saying hi.. I could use some advice, a friend, or not even sure what I need but just felt like sharing. kind of scared to post this but I'm scared of a lot of things so I'm just going to post!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You are being very very brave...This will be the first step on your road to recovery...

The absolute worst way to deal with this condition is to sit with it alone and in silence...

You need to get a group of people (even 1 or 2) around you who understand and have patience and who you can talk to about whats going on for you...

People who just tell you to pull your socks up or its all just in your head are to be given a wide berth...They do more damage than good...

Your gonna be ok...I promise!!!! You can absolutely recover from this and YOU WILL.....Its just gonna be a bit of trial and error as to what will help you....Remember if one thing fails to help there are always other options...

What you are going through is upsetting and disturbing but it is not dangerous and you wont and cant go crazy from this...


----------



## Sanchia Mist (Apr 30, 2018)

I hope you are right Eddy, I hope I will be ok. Today I went to see visit my Mother she makes me feel worse. I use to live with her but she never wanted me. Its just me and my father but I think Im gonna find some place else to live.

How did you first start to get better from this?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sanchia Mist said:


> I hope you are right Eddy, I hope I will be ok. Today I went to see visit my Mother she makes me feel worse. I use to live with her but she never wanted me. Its just me and my father but I think Im gonna find some place else to live.
> 
> How did you first start to get better from this?


Medicine in the form of an Atypical Anti Psychotic in a low dose gave me back my life...

The rest was all major lifestyle changes...Especially stress reduction...

But without the medicine Im basically f****d....


----------

